# Are you feeling the pinch at work?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Over the last few years there is no doubt that the Australian economy has performed exceptionally well. While Europe continues to implode Australia has gone from strength to strength, but are there signs that the good times are coming to an end?

There is some suggestion that the employment market could come under pressure over the next 2 years. Many also believe that the government has enjoyed something of a honeymoon period due to the massive income streams from the mining sector - is the fiscal squeeze starting to show?

What are your experiences in the employment market over the last few months? What do you expect in the short to medium term?


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

No job yet as I have been applying for job for the past three months and no positive response


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Kelechibe

I am sorry to hear your news - in which area of Australia do you live?


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

Mandura western Australia under occupational health and safety. Seeking for job in the mining sector


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I had a quick look at job vacanies in Mandurah and the following is an example of what is available at the moment :-

Wait/Kitchen Chef

Plasterer

Real Estate Sales Rep

Clinical Nurse Manager - Manadurah area

Customer Service

Business Development Consultant

Warehouse Worker

Automotive Technician

Electrician

Child Care

Driver

Pharmacy Assistant

Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for your prompt response and research carried out. Looks to me that I have to relocate to say Bunbury where there are mining companies probably I might get a job there in OHS or any other related field. It's frustrating most employers don't want to hire visa subclass 475 holders. It's categorized as a temporary visa. Most skilled visa holders under this subclass are in Australia to stay permanently except the jobs are not forthcoming as planned. Wonder why the discrimination.


----------



## fctung (Dec 21, 2012)

I graduated in the end of 2010. Most of the jobs I have so far are in customer service sector. Previously worked for one of the public service company but then I quit in Nov 2012 as I found a entry level markting job. 
but then guess what, 6 weeks into the role I was fired. The so called "marketing assistant" role basically has nothing to do with markting, most of my duties involved reservation and admin. I was fired as I made a mistake at work even though I really think it's due to lack of training, but the 2 bosses were adamant it was all my faults. Now I am jobless, regretting that I resigned from the previous good pay job for this "adventure". I have a feeling that time small company was not really ready to get a new employee on board.
I have been trying so hard to get into marketing sector but I find it so hard to achieve it. I figured it's almost impossible for a non-native-English speaker to get into marketing as excellent writing skills is essential. Does any one have the same though or is it just me
getting frustrated...my Christmas is spoiled by this incident . I really wish I had never had any contact with this company at all.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Never give up.....

Learn from the experience and see what you could have done better.....did you ask for more "on the job" training?

Look outside the square and think about building your skills.....what are you really good at?

I often ask people - "What job would you do for free?"
Because you will enjoy every day and get paid well for doing something you really like....

Open your mind and look at the options.....there are plenty out there.

Good luck.


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

what work. lolz. I have pr, no accent, no work.


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 18, 2013)

rebeccaf said:


> what work. lolz. I have pr, no accent, no work.


Dear Rebecca,

In which field you are looking for a job and how you are finding the openings??

Regards, 
Sajin CA


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

saying the mining boom is over is not quite right. the investment phase is over, so there's less construction etc now. but the actual mining is just getting started, so there's still plenty of employment to be had. in mining areas like WA, more long term jobs should start to pop up around the mining sector instead of short term stuff, so while there will be a temporary lull things will heat up again at a steady rate. especially now that China's pause in growth is over and they're moving again.


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey Sajin CA, I am looking at dental nursing (assistant), medical reception, office work. I've been looking on Seek, Careerone, jobs sa or whatever it's called. Centrelink gave me that one. Alot of stuff on there goes to dead links or is really old.


----------

